# Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?



## baddie (4. Sep. 2011)

Hi, 

ma ne Frage zum __ Hornkraut. 
Meine Tiefzone ist mittlerweile richtig schön dicht zugewuchert mit Hornkraut und wohl auch ein wenig Armleuchteralgen (so hiessens glaub ich). 

Wann soll man da am besten aufräumen ? Lieber im Herbst oder doch eher im Frühjahr ? 
Womit schneidet man das Zeug am besten ab wenn man nicht im Fischteich tauchen will (ich geb zu das ich zwar kein Problem habe im Fichteich zu "baden" aber kopf unter Wasser will ich dann eigentlich doch nicht  ) ? 
Habt Ihr da spezielle Werkzeuge entwickelt ? Tips und Bilder ? 
Ich hatte ja schon versucht das Zeug im Hochsommer mit ner Harke auszulichten aber so richtig klappt das nicht mit der "aufwickel und reiss" Technik. 

Ich frag deshalb so "zeitig" weil ich 2 grosse Walnussbäume in der Nähe habe und wegen denen sehr spontan und schnell sein muss was das Laubnetz für den Winter betrifft. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## mitch (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*

Hallo Dirk,



> Wann soll man da am besten aufräumen


 geht eigentlich immer.

am besten ein Brett/Leiter über den Teich gelegt und das Hornkraut einfach rausnehmen (es wurzelt ja nicht). 

Schau auch erstmal nach ob noch irgendwelche Tiere im grünzeugs sind bevor du es entsorgst - ich habe da erst __ Molche bei mir gefunden

Bei deiner Teichgröße wäre schon ein kleines Schlauchboot ned schlecht


----------



## Joerg (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*

Hallo Dirk,
ich habe die letzte Zeit jede Woche eine gute Wanne davon rausgeholt und verschenkt oder entsorgt.
Damit ich gut rankomme nehme ich manchmal eine Wathose.
Im Winter kann man einen Teil davon drin lassen, das kommt dann im Frühjahr wieder.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*

Hallo Dirk,
sobald das Wasser im Herbst kälter geworden ist (in zwei Monaten?), würde ich nicht mehr an den Wasserpflanzen "rumschnippeln", da als Nebeneffekt auch Bodengrund aufgewirbelt wird, oder Material zu Boden fällt, das dann zusätzlich Sauerstoff zehren kann.
Übers Jahr würde ich den Pflanzen schon zu Leibe rücken. Dieses Jahr war ich nur einmal im Teich mit meiner Wathose (damit kann sich nicht beliebig bücken! ).
Als zweites habe ich eine Teleskopschere, mit der man auch vom Ufer aus eingreifen kann. Das geht nicht sehr effektiv, aber reicht mir für meine Teichgröße.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich so viel wie möglich Wasserpflanzen vor dem Winter aus dem Teich holen, da diese bis ins späte Frühjahr nur noch wenig Licht bekommen, und so eher Sauerstoff verbrauchen, als welchen produzieren! Da die Wasserpflanzen im kalten Wasser wenig biologische Aktivität zeigen, hat man das Problem von zuviel Pflanzen erst im Frühjahr!


----------



## Goldfischteich (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*

Ich hab dazu noch eine andere Frage und klink mich mal mit ein .
Wann sollte man denn generell seine Teichpflanzen zurück schneiden jetzt zum Herbst/Winter hin ? Nur das was braun wird, alles kürzen ?
Hab z.B. Amerikanische Sumpfiris drin, Gauklerblume, Rohrkolben, Zyperngras etc..

Danke.


----------



## baddie (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*



mitch schrieb:


> und das Hornkraut einfach rausnehmen (es wurzelt ja nicht).



Hi, 

huch obiges Zitat hat mich gestern noch stutzig gemacht und ich war dann gleich mal drinne im Teich 

Erstens habe ich nen Fehler gemacht weil ich in der Überschrifft "Hornkraut" geschrieben habe
(muss wohl daran liegen das man hier in extrem vielen Beiträgen davon liest   ). 
Fakt ist jedenfalls das Hornkraut bei mir nur extrem wenig vorhanden ist. Scheint meinen Unterwasser Forsttrupp gut zu bekommen. 
Mein Problem ...naja eigentlich empfinde ich es nicht als wirkliches Problem.... ist der Wasserhahnenfuss. Der tobt sich bei mir in der Tiefzone aus und leider wurzelt der auch. 
Daher auch meine Frage nach "Werkzeugen" 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> sobald das Wasser im Herbst kälter geworden ist (in zwei Monaten?)



Also in 2 Monaten liegt mein Teich garantiert schon einige Zeit unter den Netzen. Den Walnussbäumen sei dank :evil



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall würde ich so viel wie möglich Wasserpflanzen vor dem Winter aus dem Teich holen, da diese bis ins späte Frühjahr nur noch wenig Licht bekommen, und so eher Sauerstoff verbrauchen, als welchen produzieren! Da die Wasserpflanzen im kalten Wasser wenig biologische Aktivität zeigen, hat man das Problem von zuviel Pflanzen erst im Frühjahr!



Ist das wahr ? Also bisher war ich immer auf dem Dampfer das UW Pflanzen im Winter eher gut sind für das Wasser und nicht das sie den wenigen Fischen auch die Luft wegatmen 
Also wenn das wirklich so ist dann habe ich jetzt wieder was gelernt.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal für die bisherigen Antworten 

Gruß

Dirk

@ Rolf : 

also ich schnippel bei mir alles kurz oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche ab. Alles ohne Ausnahme und das auch schon spätestens bis Ende September denn bei mir stehen 2 Walnussbäume und die sind meist recht früh mit ihren Blättern. 

Was man aber durchaus ruhig nicht abschnippeln sollte sind __ Iris und auch __ Binsen. 
Die Iris bleibt (nach meiner Erfahrung) ebenso grün wie auch die meisten Binsen. 

Ahja Ausnahme beim schnippeln ist bei mir der __ Rohrkolben. Den mach ich entweder erst im Frühjahr kurz oder aber wenn die Blütenstände abknicken und im Wasser hängen. Habe allerdings im Teich selbst keine Rohrkolben, sondern nur im Filterteich und im/am Bachlauf. 
Bemüh diesbezüglich mal die Suche hier im Forum.Gibt dazu reichlich Themen und viele machen es anders als ich ;-)


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*

Hi, komisch, mir hat man genau das Gegenteil gesagt. Unterwasserpflanzen die gesund sind, sollen auch im Winter drin bleiben, da sie Unterschlupf bieten für alle Kleinstlebewesen, und auch den Fischen Schutz bieten.
Nur alte und faulende Pflanzen müssen raus !


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*

Hallo Anne,
danke für Deine Meldung! Bei meinen (Unter-)Wasserpflanzen mache ich die Erfahrung, dass sie "schnurstraks" nach oben wachsen, und untenrum vergilben (Myriophylum, __ Tausendblatt; und Wasserhahnenfuss). Ich konnte das auch in einigen anderen Gewässern beobachten, speziell beim Hornkraut.
Daher denke ich, dass ein regelmäßiges Einkürzen nicht verkehrt ist. Mein letzter "Eingriff" war noch nicht einmal zu sehen. Da habe ich etwas weniger als einen halben Meter abgeschnitten. Im Sommer hatte ich einen guten Meter entfernt. Die verbliebenen "Stümpfe" sahen recht unansehnlich aus. Nach zwei Wochen hatten sie wieder voll ausgetrieben... . Da im Winter weniger Licht in den Teich fällt, würde ich vorher die Pflanzenmasse reduzieren, damit diese mit dem verringerten Lichtangebot besser klar kommt.
Allerdings sehe ich auch, dass mit dem Entfernen der Fadenalgen und dem "Begärtnern" weniger Tiere im Teich sich wohlfühlen, bzw. Lebensraum finden. Nicht nur Fischlaich, sondern auch __ Libellen- und Käferlarven fühlen sich in den weniger "appetitlichen" Regionen wohl.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut wann "mähen" ?*

Grundsätzlich stimme ich den Kollegen voll zu, ich möchte jedoch noch hinzufügen, 
dass das Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen DIE Handlung ist, 
mit der sich beständig akkumulierende Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernt werden können.
Insofern sollte man das regelmäßig durchführen, 
um den verbleibenden Pflanzen zu ermöglichen, weitere Nährstoffe in ihren Körpern zu binden.

Einen Tipp kann ich noch beisteuern, wie man einfach mähen kann:
Nach einem eher missglückten Versuch mit einer Sense (zu unhandlich, zu kurz, zu schwer),
hab ich eine Sichel - so eine wie die vom Mirakulix, nur halt nicht aus Gold -
an ein leichtes, steifes, 4 m langes Aluminiumrohr 25x1 mm montiert.
Damit kann man sehr schön einfach ALLE Pflanzen im Teich, vom Hornkraut bis zum __ Rohrkolben, zurückschneiden.
Das Abgeschnippelte lässt sich mit dem gleichen Gerät enterhakenartig zum Ufer ziehen;
submerse Pflanzen oft im Ganzen als richtiger Klotz oder Teppich!

P.S.: Ich mähe immer möglichst UNTER dem Wasserspiegel
und konnte trotzdem noch kein Massentiersterben beobachten!


----------

